# problem with amw monitor



## lasvegasloopy (Jun 10, 2009)

purchased a A912WDB AMW monitor today. it is not working with my mac powerbook g4. it flickers on briefly as i am booting up the laptop, but when my login screen pops up on laptop, it goes off. i was assuming that it would be plug and play. do i need to download drivers or do anything else?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You shouldn't need drivers. I can't seem to find anything about this monitor on the web except that Fry's had it for $99 on sale. Who makes it? Have you been to their website? How do you have the monitor connected to your laptop?


----------

